# [Heisec] Mozilla schließt 6 kritische Lücken in Firefox und Co.



## Newsfeed (21 November 2012)

Auch wer auf die neuen Features verzichten kann, sollte Firefox, Thunderbird und SeaMonkey umgehend auf den aktuellen Stand bringen.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

